# What music do you listen to when you write?



## Nameback (May 9, 2013)

If you're writing, post what you're listening to right now! 

I'm listening to Katy Perry -- Teenage Dream. I've also got a little Kelly Clarkson ready to go. Maybe a little Nicki Minaj too.

What are you gals and guys listening to?


----------



## kayd_mon (May 9, 2013)

I wrote most of my papers in college while listening to Radiohead. When I write creatively, however, I prefer a quiet room.


----------



## Addison (May 9, 2013)

I'm listening to "I'm Taking the Wheel" by SheDaisy. I've always, most of the time, got music in the background while I write. Or a favorite show or movie, background noise helps my process.


----------



## druidofwinter (May 9, 2013)

I like a lot of "Two steps from Hell" It is "epic" fantasy type music. It can be very inspiring at times.


----------



## HabeasCorpus (May 9, 2013)

Road to Chicago from the Road to Perdition soundtrack by Thomas Newman... good for subdued scenes/introspection


----------



## Ophiucha (May 9, 2013)

I listen to the same things I always listen to, but with the Broadway soundtracks ticked off. I need a bit of noise to concentrate, but if _Les Miserables_ comes on, I am strongly compelled to burst into song, which is counter-productive.


----------



## Chessie (May 9, 2013)

I think more clearly without music but when I do include it into my writing sessions its mostly kirtan or ambient. If a particular style of music matches what I'm writing, then I'll listen to that if its inspiring.


----------



## Ankari (May 9, 2013)

I'm not trying to be a tyrant, but this has nothing to do with "Writing Questions" as it has to do with "Chit Chat".  Also, there is a long thread in Chit Chat that is very similar to this thread.  As I've said in another thread, let's keep these forums organized and clutter-free so members can know with certainty where they can find valuable information pertaining to their needs.


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (May 10, 2013)

I mainly listen to either SID, TMRevolution, or Jun Fukuyama. Also, I listen to the songs (sometimes on repeat)-
SID-"Monochrome no Kiss", "Uso".
Grell Sutcliff- "Shinkou".
Sebastian Michaelis- "You Will Rule the World".
TMRevolution- "Utage", "Resonance", "Naked Arms", "Flags", "Uruwashiki Sekai", and "Invoke".

Yes; I am a Japanese maniac. 

I also listen to Black Sabbath, Journey, Koji Kondo, Europe, Chemistry, Tarkan, Kazım Koyuncu, and Benny Goodman.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JSDR (May 10, 2013)

When a story idea comes to me, I start compiling a soundtrack of songs that resonated with the mood of certain scenes. Then, when I'm writing that scene, I'll play the songs over and over to help me capture the moods I want to convey. 

Specifically, I listen to movie soundtracks. Other than that, any song in any genre that fits my need. 
For my Nanowrimo WIP, I had some Florence and the Machine, David Guetta, Rascal Flatts, the Killers, along with the Lion King Soundtrack, and some Mozart.


----------



## CupofJoe (May 10, 2013)

Storm Kesocascay said:


> I also listen to ... Benny Goodman.


You are obviously a person of taste and discernment! I listen to BG a lot [esp Carnegie Hall concert]. But when I write I try to find something that will match the mood/time I'm going for. Right now I've got a comp mix of garage-punk I hunted down from the Garage Punk Hideout... I'm looking for that manic end-of-the-world surf style...


----------



## teacup (May 10, 2013)

I usually just write with no music, but from time to time I do have music on.
I find that if I'm writing a sad part/a waterfall/ a part with heavy rain then I have rain sounds on in the background on youtube.
Otherwise it's usually classical, sometimes jazz and some medieval/fantasy sounding songs.

A song by Iron Maiden has once triggered off thoughts of a story though, and now I have all the notes written down and ready to write after I finish my wip.


----------



## Jeff Xilon (May 10, 2013)

I like music when I write, but I can't write to music with lyrics so last year I started exploring jazz and have built up a good collection so far. My favorite is probably anything involving Art Blakey. Though I also really love Ornette Coleman, Jackie McLean and Clifford Brown right now (many more too). This year I've decided to expand my non-lyric music into the world of electronic music and have come to enjoy the most recent Moby, HTRK (which has vocals that don't bother me) and VCMG albums, as well as internet electronic music radio stations (mostly through di.fm)


----------



## ndmellen (May 10, 2013)

When I'm writing a main draft I need silence...but for the outline, I listen to my five year olds' "Brave" soundtrack...I sh*t you not.


----------



## Twook00 (May 10, 2013)

Depends on my mood.

Neurosis, Isis, Mastodon, Pelican, and a lot of instrumental and soundtracks (Andres Segovia, Game of Thrones, Nightmare Before Christmas, LOTR, Beethoven...)


----------



## Steerpike (May 10, 2013)

I've seen Mastodon and Pelican perform. Both put on very good shows.

When I'm writing, I prefer instrumental music. Anything from big band, to industrial, to metal.


----------



## Ireth (May 10, 2013)

Anything that suits the story or characters. Can be anything from Kate Rusby and Heather Dale to Nox Arcana, Within Temptation or Evanescence. Florence + The Machine is also awesome, and for instrumental pieces you really can't beat Adrian von Ziegler or David Arkenstone.


----------



## Creed (May 12, 2013)

For any battle scenes or epic scenes I choose something like Two Steps From Hell, because they just fit absolutely perfectly with fast, cluttered conflicts and I find can help capture the heart-racing… anxiety(?)… of a real battle. Usually Titan Dune, Sons of War, Protectors of Earth, or Starfall. 
Often when I listen to other music I get a certain poignancy that permeates me. Like when I listen to How To Save a Life by The Fray it helps me get into a character's horrible situation and root out that tragic strife.


----------



## Addison (May 13, 2013)

My music goes all over the place; country, classic, rock, folk. But I choose songs for writing not by their lyrics or performer but by the beat. There was an article that said if you exercise with  fast song playing it will make your heart speed up. My songs kind of act the same way for my imagination. 
Some examples of my songs are:
Hero by Heather Dale
Touch the Sky -Brave
Learn me Right - Brave
I'm Taking the Wheel -SheDaisy
I Need a Hero
Thank you fa lettin' me be myself
Black Bitty
Dance Magic -David Bowie
Driving me Crazy


----------



## SeverinR (May 14, 2013)

How about a 5 yr old "crazy train?"
"Crazy Train, LIVE" Avery 5 Year Old Drummer, Code Whiskey - YouTube


----------



## KRHolbrook (May 14, 2013)

Being ADD, I don't listen to music unless it's more instrumental. The words from songs get in my way and I end up focusing more on them than on my own writing.


----------



## Addison (May 17, 2013)

Most of the time I need background noise, whether it's music, movie or Tv. Ironically I can't write if the noise is sleep over chaos or general kid chaos.


----------



## ArthurWalterson (Jun 3, 2013)

Usually I listen to Two Steps from Hell (or similar). It kinda keeps me going while I'm writing.


----------



## Tom_Bombadil (Jun 3, 2013)

@ArthurWalterson, same. I also listen to other movie soundtracks and some ambient indie music. Depends on the scene I'm writing.


----------



## Addison (Jun 3, 2013)

LOVE soundtracks! 

The best music for me is either instrumental or a music where the music and the lyrics are in harmony.


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2013)

Mostly Celtic/folk from a local artist called Penny Whiskey. It gets me in the mood because I write stuff with a strong Celtic influence. I also like Gaelic Storm, The Chieftains, Gentlemen of the Road, and other Celtic bands. I also listen to Christian hip hop like TobyMac when I'm writing urban fantasy. 

Like Ophiucha, I can't listen to Les Mis because no one likes it when I belt out its songs at the top of my lungs, but I listen to it when I'm alone. Les Mis is the best.


----------



## DFWriterX (Feb 19, 2019)

Nameback said:


> If you're writing, post what you're listening to right now!
> 
> I'm listening to Katy Perry -- Teenage Dream. I've also got a little Kelly Clarkson ready to go. Maybe a little Nicki Minaj too.
> 
> What are you gals and guys listening to?



I listen to these artists too! Most recently I've been listening to Now! That's what I Call Music! 101 album and a few new songs by Ariana Grande and Little Mix.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Azeroth (Mar 15, 2019)

All forms of metal and hard rock, ranging from late 1960's (lots of proto-metal, psychedelic) to the present. I find bands like Opeth and Dimmu Borgir can set a decent dark fantasy mood, while some power metal bands (Blind Guardian, whom dedicated an entire album to Lord of the Rings, by the way) can set the mood for heroic actions and large scale warfare. 

The grunting/screaming element of modern metal is an acquired taste, though. Luckily I find it easy to tune out to while I focus on what I am writing, because it is often incomprehensible. It's when the odd beautiful melodic voice floats in out of nowhere that you stop and forget what you're doing.


----------



## WynnLandry (Mar 16, 2019)

It depends on what I’m writing, but I’ve been writing to a lot of Japanese House and Daughter lately.


----------



## MorioKitsune (Apr 3, 2019)

For me it is J-pop or anime opening music. I can understand Japanese but i have to really consentrate on it. I have found that if I use English speaking music then I find it really distracting to have in the background.


----------



## Ned Marcus (Apr 4, 2019)

Nothing. I need silence when I write fiction. If I'm writing a blog post, then baroque harpsichord music works best, particularly Soler.


----------



## James Morton (Apr 11, 2019)

I am strongly compelled to burst into song, which is counter-productive.


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Apr 13, 2019)

I usually listen to the Lord of the Rings movie soundtracks, I find them very inspirational. I used to listen to the Black Piper as well but for some reason it got discontinued.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 14, 2019)

Psybient, from the Internet Archive. Marvelous mixes, typically an hour long or so, with no real lyrics. Occasional vocal samples.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 14, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> Psybient, from the Internet Archive. Marvelous mixes, typically an hour long or so, with no real lyrics. Occasional vocal samples.


Oh... I've done a few sets in that vein. They're available here: Chill by svrtnsse - please have a look and let me know if any of that works for you.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 14, 2019)

Digging Downwind. Just the right sort of mix for my tastes.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 14, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> Digging Downwind. Just the right sort of mix for my tastes.


Great. Happy to hear it.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 14, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> Digging Downwind. Just the right sort of mix for my tastes.


  ... and just rolled over nicely into Lost in Dreamland. Down in the groove, even when all the grooves are just electrons in the wind.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 14, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> ... and just rolled over nicely into Lost in Dreamland. Down in the groove, even when all the grooves are just electrons in the wind.


Nice, that one was meant to be soundtrack for Lost Dogs #4, but it didn't really happen like that - it's a bit more varied as far as styles go.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 14, 2019)

The reggae flavor is nice. I'm not a fan of the genre _in situ_, but it sits nicely into a chill mix.

It's sort of crazy how that music reaches my ears. Someone made recordings, scattered all over the globe, really. Maybe it's on CD; most likely the cuts are floating in one cloud or another. Some guy in Ireland grabs these and mixes them, which entails wi-fi and satellites and specialty software, not to mention a well-tuned music sensibility to make the blend. That new concoction, like a new sort of cocktail, is put up on the bar (this one's called MixCloud). More satellites, cables, wi-fi, and finally a wire that comes out of my laptop into my ears.

We're a long way from Brother Marconi, ain't we?

And even more fun--I'm listening to this while reading about Emperor Frederick Barbarossa. Specifically, G.G Coulton's flawed but highly readable biography, which I get as a PDF off of the Internet Archive, where it lives because it got scanned by some project or other (anyone remember the Gutenberg Project?). Sometimes I feel like I'm living inside the Great Library at Alexandria. With music.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 14, 2019)

...and yet, we're writing words, for people to read. 

But yes, it's fascinating when you think of it. It's all just there, but there's so much that goes into actually getting it there.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Oct 28, 2020)

I just put on a song by Svrtnsse


----------



## happygoluckysockmonkey79 (Jan 24, 2022)

instrumental  jazz


----------

